# Moving to Cyprus



## MatnTrace16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi from freezing cold Blackpool.
My Wife and I are contemplating moving to Cyprus in the very near future obviously we are looking for a lot of advice on everything from job hunting to where to meet up with fellow brits in the Paphos area. We are coming over in April for a 10 day break and are going to be finalising things this end after that. We would like to know where the best areas for Brits to settle in the Paphos area are and what are the job prospect for non greek speakers and any other hints and tips would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Welome to the forum.

If you need to find work you need to be in one of the villages close to town such as Chlorakas, Kissonerga, Anavargos, Konia, Geroskipou etc.
However you should bear in mind that jobs are even harder to find than in the Uk for a non Greek speaker unless you have a skill that is in demand and any jobs there are tend to be very poorly paid.
Take a look at the Spring 2012 meet up thread in the Mouflon (Cyprus forum lounge) I think we are going to be having a get together in April so if you are here at that time you could join us and meet a few forum members


----------



## pauluk30 (Jul 3, 2012)

MatnTrace16 said:


> Hi from freezing cold Blackpool.
> My Wife and I are contemplating moving to Cyprus in the very near future obviously we are looking for a lot of advice on everything from job hunting to where to meet up with fellow brits in the Paphos area. We are coming over in April for a 10 day break and are going to be finalising things this end after that. We would like to know where the best areas for Brits to settle in the Paphos area are and what are the job prospect for non greek speakers and any other hints and tips would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in anticipation.


Hi, We are also looking at moving over to Cyprus soon. How is the planning coming along? There are so many websites that give you lots of different information, Its good on here that there are lots of others who can offer advice about the moving progress. How have you found the information on here? I've only just joined the site, so am still in the process of looking around. have you found out much about jobs over in Paphos? If you could offer some assistance to me that would be great.

Thanks

Paul :clap2:


----------



## paulenew (Aug 27, 2012)

MatnTrace16 said:


> Hi from freezing cold Blackpool.
> My Wife and I are contemplating moving to Cyprus in the very near future obviously we are looking for a lot of advice on everything from job hunting to where to meet up with fellow brits in the Paphos area. We are coming over in April for a 10 day break and are going to be finalising things this end after that. We would like to know where the best areas for Brits to settle in the Paphos area are and what are the job prospect for non greek speakers and any other hints and tips would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in anticipation.


hi how did you trip go in april? my husband and myself are also planning to move to cyprus in the forseeable future to the cyprus area, we are just collecting as much info as possible so would be good to hear from others like us to know how things are going for you and maybe swap tips
paulene x


----------



## hayleyz (Aug 30, 2012)

*jobs*

hi me and hubbie are moving to Larnaca soon, but one of us needs a part time job, we dont mind what we do appart from bar work and waiting tables, can anyone help?


----------

